# Are you keeping track?



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

Of what stores are taking advantage and gouging loyal customers on ammo prices? I know I am and was very dissapointed in a local shop today. $29.99 for 50 rounds of fmj 9mm from a company I have never even heard of? I'm keeping a mental note of all these places and when the ammo craze blows over I know who will and will not be getting my business.


----------



## Bigbites (Apr 7, 2013)

I noticed a significant jump on some things at a gun show the other day. It was my first show so I didn't have much of a comparison base.. but they were a few bucks higher than the increase I am seeing at my local store. I compared a box of Hollow points that I bought at the show with an online price for the same thing and it was $4-$5 more.. not too bad if you consider shipping costs..etc.

My question to follow yours would be.. will the prices come down? Does it truly work like Gas prices where you see fluctuations? or are we going to be stuck paying higher prices for guns and ammo now?


----------



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

Guns shows are a completely different story imo. That is where I would expect to see the most inflated prices. I don't think prices have went up much except for what any individual dealer decides to mark them up. I can still buy the same or higher quality box of 50 for less then half of that $30 a box from some dealers, Walmart etc the problem is finding it and that's where the taking advantage of people comes into play for some guys.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

OHshooter said:


> Guns shows are a completely different story imo. That is where I would expect to see the most inflated prices. I don't think prices have went up much except for what any individual dealer decides to mark them up. I can still buy the same or higher quality box of 50 for less then half of that $30 a box from some dealers, Walmart etc the problem is finding it and that's where the taking advantage of people comes into play for some guys.


My regular lgs did not inflate costs, I will remain loyal.. Good point


----------



## 1911fan (Apr 9, 2013)

I recently inquired about ammo at the local Walmart. I seem to always just miss the ammo. I was informed by the manager of the sporting goods that every morning when she comes in a group of people are just waiting for her to get to work and open up the shipped boxes of ammo and guns. She informed me that they are the people who buys her out before it even hits the shelf and resells them at exo's. What a bunch of vultures. If you want ammo you'll have to get up pretty early in the morning. I haven't been able to buy any ammo for the last three months.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

OHshooter said:


> Of what stores are taking advantage and gouging loyal customers on ammo prices? I know I am and was very dissapointed in a local shop today. $29.99 for 50 rounds of fmj 9mm from a company I have never even heard of? I'm keeping a mental note of all these places and when the ammo craze blows over I know who will and will not be getting my business.


Is he gouging, or is he buying higher and selling higher? Once a business runs out of inventory, what are they going to sell if their normal suppliers aren't available to them. He obviously has some customers who got caught flat-footed in this most recent panic, and are willing to pay the high prices. I'm not buying at those prices, but I don't blame a businessman for trying to stay in business, as long as his customers are free to buy or not buy.


----------



## 1911fan (Apr 9, 2013)

That is very true, however there is a difference in buying wholesale and retailing with a normal 10 to 15 or 30 percent at the highest retail, but that's not what i am seeing. I am seeing 50 to 100 percent mark up. This is beyond price gouging. This is not normal practice and definitively not ethical. This is preying on people because of their misfortunes. These are Vultures.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I haven't purchased ammo from a store of any kind for years. I bought all that I thought I would ever need, years ago when I had an FFL and I bought it at distributor cost. I bought enough that I qualified for free shipping. It was delivered on a pallet via freight truck. 

I also bought the vast majority of my firearms years ago when I had my FFL. I've purchased a couple since, but shopped around and found prices that I could live with. Prices on ammo and firearms go up and down for a variety of reasons. I do my best to stay off that roller-coaster ride.


----------



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

Bisley said:


> Is he gouging, or is he buying higher and selling higher? Once a business runs out of inventory, what are they going to sell if their normal suppliers aren't available to them. He obviously has some customers who got caught flat-footed in this most recent panic, and are willing to pay the high prices. I'm not buying at those prices, but I don't blame a businessman for trying to stay in business, as long as his customers are free to buy or not buy.


I was told the markup is over $20 per box


----------



## 1911fan (Apr 9, 2013)

If I'm understanding this right. He is buying at $10 a box. Selling it for almost $30. That is a 200 percent markup. Any one see a problem with this???? I sure do. I understand supply and demand but this is way out of line.


----------



## nbk13nw (Jan 24, 2013)

Gunbot.net has been very successful for me. Averaging .30¢ or less for 9mm and less than .45¢ per round. All name brand brass. You have to be quick but with patience it works. Set the alerts for the highest you are willing to pay.


----------



## Sandibeach (Apr 30, 2012)

Dear OHshooter, Do you think it will blow over? I am not to sure.... the gov't has us right were they want us.... and if we think the ammo suppliers are not influenced by gov't control we are a sad group of morons. I also, heard ammo and guns would be significantly going up in price after the shortage.... only makes sense when you think about it. To be totally unaffected by the influence of the gov't we need to figure out a way to project rocks again with more accuracy and velocity. What do you think?


----------



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

Nd


Sandibeach said:


> Dear OHshooter, Do you think it will blow over? I am not to sure.... the gov't has us right were they want us.... and if we think the ammo suppliers are not influenced by gov't control we are a sad group of morons. I also, heard ammo nd guns would be significantly going up in price after the shortage.... only makes sense when you think about it. To be totally unaffected by the influence of the gov't we need to figure out a way to project rocks again with more accuracy and velocity. What do you think?


I don't know. You could be right. I know right now prices from the manufacture hasn't really went up, its the next guy and the next guy that are marking it up out of greed and that's what my thread was about.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Cheaper than Dirt has PMC 9mm , 50 ct box for the low price of $69.99.

Is this a good price for 9mm fmj?

50 rounds for $70 plus shipping....Mmmmmm.


----------



## OHshooter (Mar 21, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> Cheaper than Dirt has PMC 9mm , 50 ct box for the low price of $69.99.
> 
> Is this a good price for 9mm fmj?
> 
> 50 rounds for $70 plus shipping....Mmmmmm.


Thanks for the update! I just got 150 rounds! I wanted 200, but only had $275 in my account


----------



## buddy_boy (Apr 16, 2013)

Hell, today found a shop selling a box of 25 9mm for 29.50 +tax :smt076


----------



## buddy_boy (Apr 16, 2013)

TAPnRACK said:


> Cheaper than Dirt has PMC 9mm , 50 ct box for the low price of $69.99.
> 
> Is this a good price for 9mm fmj?
> 
> 50 rounds for $70 plus shipping....Mmmmmm.


Paid 15 for a box of 50 9mm FMJ today.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

How do you know when it's gouging vs simple "supply and demand" economics? Any time a product becomes rare, its price goes up, and it can go up a lot. If the supplier raises prices by 20%, and then the retailer has to mark up 20% just to keep his margin of profit, you're bound to see a little more than 20% on the final sale price, no?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Gouging is what Cheaper than Dirt is doing... 400-600% mark-up while everyone else is selling stock for a few bucks more to double. 

$30 is a lot for 50rds of ball ammo... $70 is simply fleecing the customer and preying on the fear of new gun owners who may not realize this will pass in time.

You should be getting 250rds for that price... but if dummies are willing to pay for it, they have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## johnme (Feb 15, 2013)

I have one lgs that has a range also. Not in the best part of town , if you know what I mean ! They are always with ammo, any extra is brought upstairs
for walk in retail. No 22lr, but they have 9mm $19.00 /50 sb brand limit two, I have all the 40sw I need for now, 45 acp $23.00 per 50 mag tech, limit 10,
so I shoot my Glock 21 now. In these times I will be ok paying 45 price, not 9mm price. Everyone else in town is out ! Friend of mine text me last week,
works close to a Walmart, left extra early and was able to buy 3- 555 win. 22lr ! He was happy ! I remember last fall walmart had a table in the walk way
stacked 555 win. like pop. should have bought more than one !


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Don't buy the marked up ammo.
We are loyal consumers, but don't F with us, we will boycott ammo n gun dealers who downgrade our intelligence. 
We might need to start a sub sector of the NRA to deal with the gougers During this time of change. 
We might have to dig in together my friends n take control.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

To answer the question, no.


----------



## blake38 (Apr 18, 2013)

*CheaperThanDirt is currently charging $59.59 for ONE box of CCI Mini Mag 22LR*

I can understand companies raising the price by 10 or 20%, but this is outrageous. I will not do business with CheaperThanDirt again.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

In talking to my LGS, they are selling stuff for more than craziness. But they are paying more too. Seems like availability is getting better but the supply chain is running more expensive across the board. Eventually it will go back to normal. Maybe some time in 2017.


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

I've been lucky with a few auctions on Gunbroker, got 9mm bulk UMC for 28 cents a round and some .22lr Remington for 8 cents a round, both only about twice what it used to be. 

As far as gun shows, major kudos to both Alabama Ammo and North Georgia Ammo, still selling at reasonable prices for reloads (135 bucks for 115gr. FMJ, 500 rounds from NGA and 15.99 per 50 for AA) AND limiting the amount any single customer can buy. NGA had a 3 box limit, got 1.5k at by today's standards is a good price. 

And yes, there are two sellers locally whom will never see me darken their door again.


----------



## millsriver (May 26, 2013)

The beauty of the the free market is that it will self-correct. The only problem will be if the State and Federal government gets more involved and further disrupts the free market. I have seen these cycles for many years. This one is one of the worst and longest I have seen, but that is because the government(s) are more involved than ever. Don't be too quick to jump on your LGS. They are operating in the same crummy market conditions that everyone else is faced with. Some will gouge, you know who they are and avoid them when the market comes back down.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

It isn't because of the government. It's because there are those of you who will pay it.

If I had seen it coming, I'd be making the profit.


----------



## faststang90 (Apr 8, 2013)

the gun show are screwing people more than the stores are. i got a box of 500 22 cal from the gun show for 22.00 not to long ago. they are selling them for around 100.00 now for the same ammo. i got a box just the other day of 525 22 for for 32.00. i got a box of 9mm 500 for alittle over 100.00 now they are asking 250.00-350.00. i stopped going to the gun shows.


----------



## Jammersix (Mar 10, 2012)

It's all purely consensual, between consenting adults.

I applaud those with the business sense and foresight to profit from uninformed fear.


----------

